# Capo Koi



## santos (23. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, 
Nächste Woche bin ich beruflich in Köln und bin am überlegen, ob ich den Umweg nach Wipperfürth zu Capo Koi einschlage. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit den vorwüchslern von dort hat. 50 koi 7-9 cm für 59€? Wäre ja ein Schnäppchen, selbst wenn sich nur ein Top koi daraus kristallisieren würde. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2017)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wo die Koi aud der ersten Selektion von den Züchtern landen


----------



## santos (23. Apr. 2017)

Das habe ich mir nämlich auch gedacht. Deswegen weiß ich nicht ob sich der Umweg von ca 1 Stunden reicht.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Apr. 2017)

santos schrieb:


> Wäre ja ein Schnäppchen, selbst wenn sich nur ein Top koi daraus kristallisieren würde


Die Boxenware ist meist die unterste Qualitätsstufe. Eigentlich noch unter der untersten Stufe.
Daher auch der günstige Preis.
Dann gib lieber 59,-EUR für einen Chagoi oder so aus.
Da ist die Chance höher das es mal ein Größerer wird.
Ich habe im Nachbarort mal jemanden besucht der sich so eine Box nach Hause geholt hat. 
Die sind alle nix geworden.


----------



## santos (23. Apr. 2017)

Ja, das ist mir klar, dass die Qualität nicht sonderlich gut sein kann. Aber dachte vielleicht entwickelt sich ja mal ein schöner aus 50 Stück


----------



## Teich4You (23. Apr. 2017)

Schönheit liegt sowieso im Auge des Betrachters. Es gibt auch richtig schöne koi um die 50 cm. Keine Frage!

Aber wohin mit den ganzen Fischen die einem nicht mehr gefallen?  Ich wäre daher wählerischer.


----------



## Lion (23. Apr. 2017)

santos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 50 koi 7-9 cm für 59€?



hallo Santos,
ich denke, dass solche Angebote nur etwas für Züchter sind, denn 50 Koi's sind schon
eine Ansage für normale Teiche. Wenn Du jetzt noch das Futter dazu rechnest, bis
die eine gewisse Größe haben, dann kannst Du dir gezielt jetzt sofort 30 - 40cm Fische
kaufen, wo Du die Farbegestaltung welche Dir gefällt besser erkennst und aussuchst, und kannst diese
Fische sofort in deinem Teich genießen.

Falls Du jedoch züchten und spekulieren willst, warum nicht.
Schreibe uns, wie Du dich entschieden hast.

VG. Leon


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber wohin mit den ganzen Fischen die einem nicht mehr gefallen? Ich wäre daher wählerischer.


Die landen dann im Mittellangkanal. Da können se nach Berlin Schwimmen um dort geangelt zu werden oder im Ruhrgebiet.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayV1C9LV8aU_


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2017)

Soll ich oder soll ich nicht,

dir dafür ein Gefällt mir geben  
Netter Koi aber im Kanal hat er nichts zu suchen


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Netter Koi aber im Kanal hat er nichts zu suchen


Gib mal Koi und Angeln in die Googelkiste unter Bilder. Da ist mach einer bei den du sofort nach Hause in den Teich tragen würdest.....

OK, vielleicht nicht unbedingte Tragen.

Die Fische hatten bzw. haben bestimmt ein viel besseres Leben als viele Tiere in einem Koipool. Das alles ohne Tierarzt, Wassertest und mit vielen "Gammelecken"


----------



## Teich4You (23. Apr. 2017)

Leute bringt eure Katzen und Hunde in den Wald.
Meerschweinchen ab auf die Blumenwiesen.
Koi ab in den Kanal.
Free all pets!


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Koi ab in den Kanal.
> Free all pets!


Hm, gehören Koi (Cyprinus carpio) zur natürlichen Fauna.....gehören Spiegelkarpfen (Cyprinus carpio) zur natürlichen Fauna......Also der Koi hat mehr vom __ Wildkarpfen als die Spiegel- und __ Schuppenkarpfen die derzeit als Besatzfiche verkauft werden.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karpfen


----------

